# Happy Thanksgiving to All; Black November: A TurkeyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Lament...



## capsoda (Nov 26, 2009)

*Happy Thanksgiving to All; Black November: A Turkeyâ€™s Lament...*

*Black November: A  Turkeyâ€™s Lament...  * *

 When I was a young  turkey, new to the coop,
 My big brother Mike took me out on the stoop,  

 Then he sat me down, and he spoke real slow,
 And he told me there was  something that I had to know; 

 His look and his tone I will always  remember,
 When he told me of the horrors of ..... Black November;  

 â€Come about August, now listen to me,
 Each day youâ€™ll be thick, where  once you were thin,
 And youâ€™ll grow a big rubbery thing under your chin.  

 â€And then one morning, when youâ€™re warm in your bed,
 Inâ€™ll burst the  farmerâ€™s wife, and hack off your head; 

 â€Then sheâ€™ll pluck out all your  feathers so youâ€™re baldâ€™n pink,
 And scoop out all your insides and leave ya  lyinâ€™ in the sink, 

 â€And then comes the worst partâ€ he said not  bluffing,
 â€Sheâ€™ll spread your cheeks and pack your rear with stuffingâ€.  

 Well, the rest of his words were too grim to repeat,
 I sat on the  stoop like a winged piece of meat, 

 And decided on the spot that to avoid  being cooked,
 Iâ€™d have to lay low and remain overlooked; 

 I began a  new diet of nuts and granola,
 High-roughage salads, juice and diet cola,  

 And as they ate pastries, chocolates and crepes,
 I stayed in my room  doing Jane Fonda tapes, 

 I maintained my weight of two pounds and a  half,
 And tried not to notice when the bigger birds laughed; 

 But  â€˜twas I who was laughing, under my breath,
 As they chomped and they chewed,  ever closer to death; 

 And sure enough when Black November rolled  around,
 I was the last turkey left in the entire compound; 

 So now Iâ€™m  a pet in the farmerâ€™s wifeâ€™s lap;
 I havenâ€™t a worry, so I eat and I nap,  

 She held me today, while sewing and humming,

 And smiled at me and  said â€œChristmas is coming...â€ * 


*Happy  Thanksgiving,   Warren &  Cindy*


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 26, 2009)

*RE: Happy Thanksgiving to All; Black November: A Turkeyâ€™s Lament...*

That's funny.  Happy Thanksgiving Warren & Cindy and all y'all from Rivendell.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 26, 2009)

*RE: Happy Thanksgiving to All; Black November: A Turkeyâ€™s Lament...*

hopeing everyone had a happy thanksgiving with lots of good food, love ones and friends.  rhona


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 27, 2009)

*RE: Happy Thanksgiving to All; Black November: A Turkeyâ€™s Lament...*

Its 2 am do you know where your turkey stuffed over caffeinated Internet junkie is?    your lQQkin at um  [8D]

  Happy turkey day gone by...


----------

